# Cu-Avana Intenso Robusto Cigar Review - A very tightly rolled delight.



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Smoked my first Intenso this evening. Talk about near flawless construction and appearance. One of the better rolled cigars I have smoked. Starts o...

Read the full review here: Cu-Avana Intenso Robusto Cigar Review - A very tightly rolled delight.


----------

